# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Toshiba E-Studio 206

## Gitarist

Копир используется как принтер.
При первом включении, когда копир остывший, на него отправляют документ обьемом 100 листов. сначала документ печатается идеально. после хорошего разогрева, примерно на 110 листе, печать останавливается, горит индикатор замятие. Реально замятия нет, листы просто встают на месте и все. Извлекаю листы, копир продолжает печатать, но после этого остановка повторяется практически каждые 10-20 листов. Было замечено, что сама печать на листе временами сбивается и сдвигается к верхнему полю. В результате, на том листе который застрял, печать начинается на 4-5 см. выше листа, в результате лист который должен был уже пройти датчик выхда бумаги, еще не прошел, а датчик входа бумаги из лотка еще не сработал. Скорее всего из-за этого копир сообщает о замятии.
При перезагрузке копира печать востанавливается, изображение снова располагается согласно полям указаным в настройках, но, это только до того как копир снова хорошо разогреется.
Кто может подсказать почему в нагретом состоянии у копира сбивается позиционирование изображения на листе?
Если есть другие догатки, то что может быть еще?

----------

